# Anyone heard of a SUPER V from Britain?



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2017)

This 1950s era bike belongs to a close friend. I installed the seat, he did the detailing and mechanical work. Neither of us know anything about it. It rides really nice!! I'm inclined to say it was built by Raleigh or Hercules for a small brand.

 Thoughts??










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 29, 2017)

I think the details you need to show for Mike to pin this one down are each end of the bolted seat stays


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2017)

I will see if my friend can send me pics of those, he has possession of his bike now. I do wish he would post here, as I have told him about this site if he was questions about his vintage finds. He's my age too, and would be a welcome member.


----------

